# Input on Sunsun Canister Filters - specificially 304B (UV)



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

I am close to pulling the trigger and trying out this infamous filter and I've read multiple reviews about this online. For current users, I'm wondering:

1) how long have you been using it
2) reliability issues (leaks/failures)
3) comparison to other canister filters you have used in the past

thanks!


----------



## dorsal73 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello, I am currently using two 304B (UV) canisters on my 75g mbuna tank. I have the two return/siphon lines located about 6 inches from either side in the back. The two discharge ends are positioned on the sides of the tank flowing toward each other. I don't have a long term review, but I do have some thoughts.
1) Began fishless cycle with both canisters beginning first week of September 2016. Added (24) 1.5" juvies mid October. So six months using, five months with fish.

2) I have had no leaks with the canisters, but I still stand the canisters in plastic dishwashing tubs just for peace of mind. I would do this with any canister that was small enough to fit in a tub not just the 304B, I like drip pans and safety measures. I have not experienced any failures with the pumps/hoses/components, but again only running for six months. I have not used the UV option at all so no input. I would have bought them without the UV light if that was available option. I do not use the "surface skimmer" attachments on the return lines due to my fish constantly stealing the trapped air that keeps them at level. Other reviews I have read state they are a poorly designed/functioning skimmer at best.

3)I do not have any experience with other canisters as this is my first 40+ gallon tank. I have always used HOB filters. There are a couple really good youtube reviews about comparisons to other filters by experienced hobbyists, and a whole bunch of other useless vids.

My thoughts: The 304b pump is rated at 525gph. The canister with media and detritus in the sponges does not cycle this much tank water which is normal with all canisters. I am using coarse/medium/fine sponges in the bottom rack. I have "matrix" in the second and third rack, more than is needed for my stocking, but plan to take some for the next tank I set up. I am using purigen and phosgard in the fourth rack of each filter. I cleaned one canister in January for the first time and plan to clean the other with my next WC. There is a noticeable difference in flow rates currently, but filter function and water quality have not been an issue at all so far. I have been growing out (12) P. Saulosi and (12) Maingano. I have been feeding them a lot and they have grown like crazy, currently they are at 2.5" and larger and poop a lot. The filters work great no water quality issues at all. My Saulosi females have held twice now and my Maingano once, so I know the SunSun canisters work. The real question is for how long will the 304B function properly. Other brands have more long term observation. Time will tell. I chose the SunSun brand so I could get this tank setup sooner. I will buy SunSun again for my next tank unless these filters break before then.


----------



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the input dorsal73. I was going to replace the XP3 in my 135g with the Sunsun but I dont know if its worth the trouble. The XP3 is paired with an Eheim 1200XL and 1400gph hydor koralia circulation pump.


----------



## AZFishMan (Jan 19, 2014)

I currently have two of these filters on my 125 gallon. One is pretty new - I purchased it because my old one (which I got used) started leaking after about 1.5 years (plus however long the previous owner had it). The other is about 1.5 years old as well with no issues.

These are the only canister filters I've had, so I can't really compare them to anything else. They are inexpensive, but quiet and seem to flow a decent amount of water even with all trays being used. The only think I don't like is that the UV light seems to degrade the black plastic trays to the extent that when cleaning them and pulling them out of the canister via the holes for the UV light, the black residue rubs off on your fingers. I really don't know if this residue makes it back into the tank and whether or not it is harmful to the fish.

You really can't beat the price, so if that's a consideration for you it's almost a no-brainer.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have had 2 going since January, no issues. I have a 404b and a 403b on a 75 gal.
One thing I did was make new intake tubes and output jets using CPVC. the stuff they come with are just OK. The surface skimmer thing on the intake is kind of junky and I just closed that off. the adjustable part of the intake is also kind of junky and not sealed, so if you do a water change and go below where the two tubes come together it will suck in a bunch of air.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I have two sunsun 304a which don't have UV, a gimmick imo. Also 2 eheim 2217's Now the sunsun is no comparison to the Eheim but they do move a lot of water and have customizable tray set-up. I got one with the used 120 I picked up. Took the two 2217's moved them to the 120 and put a sunsun on each of my 55's. The 120 also has an AC110 on it. And each 55 also has an AC50 on them. TMI I am sure. Sorry.


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 7, 2016)

As newcichlidiot mentioned, the UV thing is not needed, save yourself a few bucks. Plus you would have to buy a new bulb every 4-6 months which really adds up.
I use 2 SunSun 302 filters, one i have had for about 4 months and *** been so happy with it i added another new one this week. 
Easy to clean, SILENT operation, and turns over a good amount of water. If you are on a budget, then these are perfect for you


----------



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like it wouldnt have been a bad idea going with a SunSun...I found a used FX5 for $150 cdn so its now paired with the Eheim 1200XLT in my 135g


----------

